# 12 racks hanging



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 29, 2007)

VERY NICE!... how long them 12 racks take in "ole stumpy" ?

Well I should ask first.... what's yer Stump's name?


----------



## Oz (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Boggs, I needed that.


----------



## cleglue (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice ribs...who is going to eat all of those ribs?  My 5 year old daughter would love them.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm thinkin' I could easily put a hurtin' on 3-4 of them racks!   

Maybe more if I keep going back lookin at them pics.


----------



## Chiles (Jan 29, 2007)

MMMMM,
That looks good.   What do you do to keep them from getting dry during the cooking process?  Looks like they would be a little hard to squirt or brush without separating them while cooking.  

I have not had dinner yet, now I'm starving!


----------



## zilla (Jan 29, 2007)

That's a great technique! Do you find that any of the rub comes off as they cook and drip, compared to laying them flat? Also what are you using for the hangers?


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2007)

Zilla, I've seen those hangers for sale somewhere... Now I have to just remember where. :scratch 

Good cook.... Finney wants a Stump's Smoker. [smilie=a_dreaming.gif]


----------



## zilla (Jan 29, 2007)

I could hang ribs like that in my upright.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 29, 2007)

How do you keep them from breaking loose.  That clip looks like it is only holding a few bones.


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Brian 
Paul Kirk does recommend hanging meat but if you see his pit you will understand why. As Wboggs said can do more product not much more of a reason for it.

Jim


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mikey you blowing smoke?   

How are you my friend? Welcome to the Pit!

Jim


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 30, 2007)

Wboggs, please post thumbnail links!


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jan 30, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks great.  paul kirk recomends hanging ribs while cooking.  does anyone know the advantage of this?



From what I understand, it helps them self baste. Instead of the juice cooking off and through a rack laying flat, the juice in this case would run down the length of the rack, basting it along the way.

I usually cook mine on a 300* to 325* indirect fire so they don't have much of a chance to dry out. But when cooking that many for a gig, I would also hang them.

Tim


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks neat...my Dad hangs his ribs too...Smokette!


----------



## zilla (Jan 30, 2007)

wboggs said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just for the sake of good conversation and the promotion of knowledge for all of us:  

I think if your wood is seasoned properly at 20% moisture content or below you shouldn't see moisture/condensation from the wood as it burns. It's more likely condensation from temp/humidity differentials with in the smoker. No?

It's my understanding that the water dribbling from the tail pipe of a car was from a condensation build up in the exhaust pipe as the exhaust pipe heated up from a cooled state. Not from the combustion of the fuel. As the temps equalize the water stops coming out of the tailpipe.  

Let me ask you this, If you start with a clean, dry, empty smoker and you heat up your pit to cooking temp do you find that it's full of condensation when you open it to put the meat into the smoker?


----------



## zilla (Jan 30, 2007)

I try to learn something new everyday! Thanks!  

Let me ask this then. Is water a product or byproduct of combustion? The water comes from the air not the fuel right?


----------



## Oz (Jan 30, 2007)

Boggs is the man. My Stump clone does the same with regard to moisture in the cooking chamber and the fuel chute. My fuel chute lid is not insulated and  condensation builds up so badly that the inside top 10" of my fuel chute is clad in rust. I started opening the fuel chute lid after a cook to let the fire burn up the chute some in order to dry it out. Steam comes out of the cooker when you pop open the door on mine. Low air flow is the reason the Stumps style cookers retain the combustion vapors. The firebox air intake is a 2" ball valve that is 1/4 - 1/3 open when cooking a full load (150 -200 lbs.)and the exhaust is a 3" pipe.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm with you fellers.


----------



## zilla (Jan 30, 2007)

Ahh yes, the old Thermal Coulomb.   I'm familiar with a regular old electric charge type Coulomb but never dabbled in thermodynamics. I'll take your word for it whilst I do my homework.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 30, 2007)

No matter how dry the wood is there is still moisture in it...burn the wood release the moisture....We've had issues at work with Hydrogen being traped in the metal form the charcoal cover we use....


----------



## Unity (Jan 30, 2007)

I keep going back to this picture. It's downright inspirational.   

--John  8) 
(I'm like SJ -- having that many good looking racks available all at once would tempt a guy to _way_ overindulge!   )


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 30, 2007)

mikey30345 said:
			
		

> Nice to see you here, MISTER Minion.
> 
> Always a real pleasure having a Pro, on board !@
> 
> ...



Dang Mikey, 

It's really good to see you here.  The last time we were in the same place was on the porch.  It's been longer than a while.

Welcome to the Pit.  

Jack Waiboer


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 30, 2007)

Well dont even know where to get started on this one  Will begin by saying I dont own a Stumps or a BWS but do cook almost exclusively in the upright section of my pit. Fire on the bottom..water pan next..then the meat.  Next confession is I aint never tried hanging any ribs in there but have smoked copious amounts of sausage in the hanging configuration. Whut I noticed on the first rattle out of the box was the bottom of the sausage got done quicker than the top..taking a wild guess cuz the bottoms be getting pounded the hardest since it closer to the fire.  The solution for sausage was to form the links into hoops..so you let it cook for a while then you reach in and give it a spin on the dowels a few times during the process to even out the heat and that makes everything ok. Cant imagine it would work much different on dangling racks of ribs i.e. the bottoms are going to cook themselves faster than the tops..so would predict at some point them ribs are going to need to swap ends in order to cook evenly from stem to stern. Know this be applicable to a BWS also cuz I have talked to enough folks who own em who do admit despite the hollow wall construction and upper heat registers etc..they still cook hotter on the bottom than the top since the bottom is closer to the heat source.  Now are we claiming Stumps dont suffer from this dielemma?  Or if it do..do you got to swap ends with the hanging ribs occasionally? If not  why not? As soon as we get this one outta the way let us get back to the moisture retention/production aspects of the operation.  Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 30, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> mikey30345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jack
The Porch those were some interesting days, it has been a long time.
Jim


----------



## Oz (Jan 30, 2007)

The diverter plate in the bottom of the cooker directs the smoke/ heat outward to the walls where it rises and mixes in the cooking chamber. The first test you do on a Stumps cooker is to place many store bought biscuits on the grates and cook. The biscuits all cooked evenly on the top 4 shelves, of my 5 shelf unit. The bottom shelf did finish earlier, but they cooked evenly. I believe the key to the air flow question lies in the fact that these cookers have a very low rate of air flow not a blast of heat that you have to  put tuning plates in the way in order to cook with relative ease. I cook with a 5 gallon bucket of lump for 15 hours at 200 -225 degrees. Water is a byproduct of combustion.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 30, 2007)

Dang these lessons on the byproducts of combustion is sorta like going back to arson school. You know the biggest cause of house fires? They told us it was "friction."  That be where the Mortage and the Insurance Policy gets to rubbing together too briskly and it just bursts the place into flames Think I get the pitcher on the dangling ribs. The bottoms do get a bit more heat than the tops...but not enough to worry with. Do this be hot or cold? Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Oz (Jan 31, 2007)

Boggs, can I get your permission to use the rib picture for my avatar?


----------



## wittdog (Feb 2, 2007)

BW won't belive you cuz Cornell U is in New York


----------

